# Windvane failures in GGR2022



## Wade (Feb 17, 2021)

If you are following the GGR 2022, you have seen that several have dropped out due to windvane failures. This occurred in 2018 as well. What is it about the racing that is harder than when ppl have circumnavigated with little problems? I don't currently have one, but it seems to be important enough that losing one drops you out of the race. Also curious about sheet to tiller methods. Can they get you through the Southern Ocean?

To me, the race is very exciting and it is interesting to me that there isn't more talk about it.


----------



## AndyL (Dec 1, 2019)

There is a related article on their website: Golden Globe Race windvane safety and GGR 2026 open for entries


----------



## Wade (Feb 17, 2021)

Good read. Thank for pointing that out. It seems like they are doing all they can to keep their vessels going.


----------



## WhistlerSailor (12 mo ago)

Good read about issues with GGR rules and windvanes:





GGR – 2022 | Windpilot Blog EN


Peter Foehrtmann blogs about bluewater sailing




windpilot.com





and






Interview – Results | Windpilot Blog EN


Peter Foehrtmann blogs about bluewater sailing




windpilot.com


----------



## flee27 (Jan 16, 2018)

I have been pondering a similar question. My has not been on wind vanes specifically but their boats in general. 

These racers have assumable spent a lot of time upgrading and modifying their boats to do the race specifically. And yet many still can't seem to make it. I understand they might be pushing their boats harder than the normal person just sailing around the world might but still. Is it really that hard to put a boat together that could reliably be up to the task? Apparently so.

Not meant in a judging way, just makes the thought of trying to do what they are trying a little more daunting. Much respect to those that have/are/will attempt this feat.


Foster


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes racing is much harder on the boat and each part of it. The whole psychology is different. In cruising it's important to respect the rules of the ocean. But racing the winner will have broken, or at least bent, the rules of the ocean. 
Reef before you need it, for example. 
Or let's reef to keep the pressure off the windvane. 
Or, if we slow a fraction the boat will be better balanced, thus reducing stresses. 

Racers are not going to let one squall defeat their 86 days racing... They will sail fully powered through it. 

Same as sheet to tiller steering. It works but they won't win by doing it so they quit. No chance of winning? Quit. 


Mark


----------



## Wade (Feb 17, 2021)

Very interesting reads. Not sure what the solutions are here. The author seems against GGR, and I agree there is a high failure rate for sure. However, lots of dangerous non solo sailor races out there as well.


----------



## Wade (Feb 17, 2021)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yes racing is much harder on the boat and each part of it. The whole psychology is different. In cruising it's important to respect the rules of the ocean. But racing the winner will have broken, or at least bent, the rules of the ocean.
> Reef before you need it, for example.
> Or let's reef to keep the pressure off the windvane.
> Or, if we slow a fraction the boat will be better balanced, thus reducing stresses.
> ...


I totally agree with all of this. I am reading some of the reports etc and it doesn't make sense. I don't see how boats like these get overwhelmed in 35-40 kt winds unless you just have way to much canvas up. And the sheet to tiller seems like a no-brainer. 

I am interested in these races, but would see it more of "can I do this". Not worth sinking your boat.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

A sailor in the Southern Ocean is not on deck watching for the next squall. 

He is down below, warm and dry. 
When the boat is put on its ear he gets up, rushes into his foul weather pants, jacket, hoodie, gloves and boots. 
And rushes on deck. 

But it's the leading edge of the squall with the strongest wind and direction difference thus the damage is likely already done.


----------



## flee27 (Jan 16, 2018)

I was sad to here about Tapio Lehtinen losing his boat. I highly recommend reading On A Belt of Foaming Seas. A book co written by Paul Trammel on Tapio's 2018 GGR campaign. It was a very good and enlightening read and addresses some on what is being talked about here.

Sorry for being somewhat off topic with my posts.

Foster


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Maybe other people have windvane problems too, but are too embarrassed to admit them? Or perhaps they just keep sailing as best they can to the nearest port to fix it --- which would be the same as dropping out of the race --- and you don't hear about it.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

There is Sailing Around The World, there is Sailboat Racing, and then there is Sailboat Racing Around the World. The big difference is the course. 

A 'normal' person sailing around the world will pick a nice comfortable route that keeps you away from the worst of the wind. If you have the bad fortune of a storm, you can take down your sails, hunker down, and let the storm pass. Depending on where you are and how good your weather forecasts are, you can avoid storms, or stay in port, etc.

If you are doing a race like the GGR, you want to sail the shortest distance, so the route takes you all the way south and you will be sailing in the roaring 40's for a long time. The weather there is always bad and always windy. Since the GGR is a race, the sailors aren't going to lie a-hull but will keep pushing. So, IMHO, the bad weather and pressure to sail as ast as possible leads to the breakage.

Barry

QUOTE="flee27, post: 2051760512, member: 487562"]
I have been pondering a similar question. My has not been on wind vanes specifically but their boats in general. 

These racers have assumable spent a lot of time upgrading and modifying their boats to do the race specifically. And yet many still can't seem to make it. I understand they might be pushing their boats harder than the normal person just sailing around the world might but still. Is it really that hard to put a boat together that could reliably be up to the task? Apparently so.

Not meant in a judging way, just makes the thought of trying to do what they are trying a little more daunting. Much respect to those that have/are/will attempt this feat.


Foster
[/QUOTE]


----------

